# Lexx and Cesar Millan



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cesar Millan made a stop in our City last night on his Canadian Trust Your Instincts Tour. Beforehand, they had put out a call for a number of dogs to participate in the show. I submitted Lexx's name for the "puppy demonstration" and he was selected.

It was quite the production. We had to have Lexx there 2 hours before the show started. He underwent a vet check, met the producers, did a run through on stage and the hung out in his dressing room. He shared his room with a beautiful 2 year old Doberman named Legend.

I wasn't sure how he would react to all of the noise, lights, people, activity but he was perfectly behaved. He hadn't slept all day and previously spent 3 hours at the groomers so I kind of expected him to be a little grouchy.

When it was out time to go on stage, he strutted out there like he owned the place!! He kept looking at himself in the camera that was located on the floor and jumping back (audience had a good laugh). After he came out, the other puppy came out (who he went to puppy class with) and they interacted for a bit. They then followed up with a feeding demonstration. That ended Lexx's first stage appearance!!

After he was finished, we put him back in his dressing room and we finished watching the show which was very enjoyable!!!! 

We weren't able to take pictures while Lexx was on stage but I was able to take these pictures of Lexx and Cesar before the show.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

And a start is born. Congratulations on your dogs first performance. It sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

How fun!!!! Did they say when it will air?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Lexx is getting big!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How cool is that! Great pics, and what fun for you all!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

very cool! love the pics. i cant believe how big lexx is now!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Lexx is getting so big! Very cool, I can't decide if Lexx is kissing his nose or trying to get more camera time lol so cute!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

that is so cool you got to meet Cesar! Lexx is so cute!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

very cool!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That's awesome. I wonder if there is a video of the show somewhere for you to see


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How neat!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Can we get Lexx's pawautograph?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Exciting !!! Congratulations to Lexx for taking it all in stride.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So cute! Are we going to get to watch this????


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Lexx looks GREAT! How exciting to be pick to meet Cesar.

I went to a Cesar Millan seminar in 2006 just before he became a big star. He was very funny and I enjoyed the seminar a lot.
Connie and Cody


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

That's awesome. Congrats and thanks for sharing this.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Can we get Lexx's pawautograph?


Love it... crackin' me up


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How cool is that! He is getting so big!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

that is soooooo awesome!!!! Jealous!!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow that's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

